# Cancelled Procedure



## keiwen (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello,

A patient had a scheduled surgery. Before the surgery the patients blood pressure was checked. The patients blood pressure was elevated and the Dr. cancelled the procedure. Can the Hospital bill for this service? 
The patient had a consent for the surgery by the primary doctor.

Thanks


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 28, 2007)

Facility fee, yes.  See Mods 73/74.

The facility should probably also have a coding policy on these items.


----------



## cconroycpch (Nov 28, 2007)

The facility should definately bill for the procedure code with the modifier 73 - procedure cx prior to the admin of anesthesia


----------



## keiwen (Nov 29, 2007)

*Cancelled procedure*

thanks for the response


----------

